# 2 wheel electric car that won't tip over



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

It drives like a car, carries two people, uses gyros to stay upright, has AC, airbags and rollcage. It can go 200 miles on a charge, 100+ mph, 0-60 in 6 seconds, has a 8KW pack, and should be $24,000 for the first 1000 units in 2014, target price of $16,000 when production is up and running.

And they have a working prototype already running.

http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/10/li...e-market-with-its-two-wheeled-untippable-c-1/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1aAmWim838
http://litmotors.com/


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been following this one for a while. I really hope they succeed.


----------

